# blow gun hunting



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

hey iv heard alot about blow gun hunting with the cableas 48" terminator .40 cal. do you guys reccomend this for birds squirrels and rabbits?? what other cheap but good blow guns do u use?? that u would recoomend


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

i own and use .40 cal 48" terminator and it works great for squirrels if you have a good breath. their mad for adults but im good with them for squirrels and sparrow i would try rabiits


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

im going to buy one. kill all them birds! buahhaha!!!


----------



## blowgun newbie (Jun 30, 2007)

hey i havent killed anything with my cold steel big bore 625 cal. exept a mocking bird and snake im going for a squirrle im new here so give me some good tips like my range limit and will it kill a wabbit!


----------

